# Durée de vie des iMac?



## CSP+ (27 Février 2013)

Bonjour,Lorsque Microsoft cessera de publier les mises à jours de sécurité pour Windows XP en avril 2014 je passerai au Mac en achetant un iMac.Mon PC actuel (un Packard Bell) a 12 ans d'utilisation quotidienne et n'est jamais tombé en panne.Le moniteur Philips (170X5) que j'avais acheté en meme temps a par contre laché il y a un peu moins d'un mois. J'aimerais savoir si les Mac peuvent fonctionner quotidiennement autant d'années?Lorsque l'iMac n'est plus sous garantie est que l'écran par exemple tombe en panne, où pourrais-je le réparer et à quel prix?


----------



## gmaa (27 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

*Loterie!*
On parle d'obsolescence programmée... (surtout de nos jours...) - Légende urbaine?
Mais la durée de vie moyenne d'une génération de matériel/logiciel est de 3 ans...
Le changement de dalle écran est très cher (ex iMac 27" : Autour de 700 &#8364; pièce et main d'&#339;uvre).
Pour la maintenance, il vaut mieux s'adresser à un *centre agréé*. Je connais Maintronic.
Chercher...


----------



## florian1003 (27 Février 2013)

Mon iMac a trois ans et pas eu aucun soucis. J'espère qu'il va durer longtemps. Peut-être pas 12 ans mais au moins six. Il faut dire que dans douze ans, le matériel et le logiciel actuel sera complètement dépassé donc ...


----------



## lepetitpiero (27 Février 2013)

12 pour un imac je pense que ce sera difficile à atteindre. Par contre tenir 5 voir 7 ans cela doit être possible sauf en cas de pépin.

Edit: Si tu veux te faire une idée sur la vie des mac voir la chronique du SAV... tout n'y est pas rose http://www.macg.co/tags/chronique-sav


----------



## CSP+ (28 Février 2013)

La durée de vie des Mac est donc courte.En meme temps venant d'Apple ça ne m'étonne pas étant donné que chez eux, tout est absolument réglé au milimetre, des produits aux Apple Stores.
Je vais donc acheter l'iMac de base sans option car ça ne sert à rien de dépenser plus pour un produit qui ne durera pas longtemps.
L'Apple Care est-il conseillé?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h37 ----------

En passant, les iMac ont-ils une plus longue durée de vie que les ordinateurs Mac portables?


----------



## lepetitpiero (28 Février 2013)

L'Apple Care... ça dépend, de toute façon tu as un an pour le prendre. Coté option méfie toi quand mêm coté RAM ( je ne connais pas les derniers modèles) mais si tu as besoin de plus de ram plus tard... tu risque d'être coincé si celle-ci est soudée à moins qu'on puisse la mettre soit même

Voir aussi coté du DD ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h41 ----------

Bon pour la RAM tu peux en ajouter toi même donc prend au minimum. par contre coté DD je prendrais la version Fusion Drive pour gagnée en rapidité


----------



## JPTK (28 Février 2013)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Bon pour la RAM tu peux en ajouter toi même









Autant sur le 27", y a une trappe qui permet d'ajouter facilement de la ram, autant sur le 21", il n'y en a pas. Alors oui on peut démonter l'imac, ajouter de la ram, changer le disque dur et même le processeur, mais c'est le mac le plus difficile à démonter à ce jour et faut vraiment être un très bon bricoleur. De plus ça fait évidemment sauter la garantie.

Le mac mini est par contre réputé increvable et il est facile à démonter, le mien est de 2006 et je vais pas en changer maintenant encore, voir la chronique du SAV également.


----------



## lepetitpiero (28 Février 2013)

ahhhh... donc mes premiers doutes étaient bien fondés  j'ai hésité et juste regardé le site apple sans chercher plus loin :rose: Bref... donc important de choisir un mac avec un max de ram en 21" car après rageant de devoir le démonter pour ça


----------



## florian1003 (28 Février 2013)

CSP+ a dit:


> La durée de vie des Mac est donc courte.En meme temps venant d'Apple ça ne m'étonne pas étant donné que chez eux, tout est absolument réglé au milimetre, des produits aux Apple Stores.
> Je vais donc acheter l'iMac de base sans option car ça ne sert à rien de dépenser plus pour un produit qui ne durera pas longtemps.
> L'Apple Care est-il conseillé?
> 
> ...



Courte, c'est vite dit ! La plupart des ordinateurs actuels ne passe pas cinq ans. Pour moi, les Mac ont une durée de vie supérieure au PC. Après, le Mac le plus fiable doit être le Mac mini ...


----------



## pulsaracat (28 Février 2013)

mon iMac est de fin 2006, je m'en sers tous les jours, je touche du bois, pour le moment aucun soucis !


----------



## Siciliano (28 Février 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Le mac mini est par contre réputé increvable et il est facile à démonter, le mien est de 2006 et je vais pas en changer maintenant encore, voir la chronique du SAV également.



Snif 
Moi j'ai eu la malchance d'avoir la carte mère HS après 1 ans d'utilisation... Sachant qu'elle coute le prix d'un Mac Mini...


----------



## iluro_64 (28 Février 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> *Loterie!*
> On parle d'obsolescence programmée... (surtout de nos jours...) - Légende urbaine?
> ...



Lieu commun.

Mon iMac 20" de 2008 fonctionne en moyenne 6 heures par jour depuis octobre 2008. Il n'est jamais tombé en panne. Et il n'a jamais eu de Kernel Panic


----------



## Bubblefreddo (28 Février 2013)

Pour info: ici et là
Problèmes récurrents d'écran, mais dans quelle proportion?


----------



## Rizerfr (28 Février 2013)

Non mais faut arrêter les conneries, il a tenue 12 ans un PC vous pensez vraiment que cela va lui être utilise de prendre 8 Go de RAM ? C'est inutile


----------



## CBi (1 Mars 2013)

Difficile de dire si les macs d'aujourd'hui dureront autant que les macs d'hier, mais effectivement chez moi aussi 2 iMacs G4 de 2002 et 2004 fonctionnent quotidiennement sans problème. Mon iBook SE de 2000 n'est plus utilisé tous les jours depuis 2009 mais fonctionne aussi sans soucis (batterie changée). 

Mon impression est que les portables Dell de mes collègues tiennent moins longtemps, mais pour les portables ça dépend peut-être aussi beaucoup des conditions d'utilisation ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Mars 2013)

florian1003 a dit:


> Courte, c'est vite dit ! La plupart des ordinateurs actuels ne passe pas cinq ans. Pour moi, *les Mac ont une durée de vie supérieure au PC*. Après, le Mac le plus fiable doit être le Mac mini ...


 
N'importe quoi. S'il y a à tout casser 10 modèles de Mac, il y a des millers de modèles de PC et aucun généralisation ne peut être faite de la fiabilité d'un catégorie aussi vaste. Quant à la fiabilité des Mac, suffit de lire les chorniques du SAV publiées sur ce site et/ou de faire une recherche sur MacBook Pro GeForce GT 8600m.

Mon plus vieux PC collector date de 1998 et il fait encore tourner Windows XP très correctement.


----------



## melaure (1 Mars 2013)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> N'importe quoi. S'il y a à tout casser 10 modèles de Mac, il y a des millers de modèles de PC et aucun généralisation ne peut être faite de la fiabilité d'un catégorie aussi vaste. Quant à la fiabilité des Mac, suffit de lire les chorniques du SAV publiées sur ce site et/ou de faire une recherche sur MacBook Pro GeForce GT 8600m.
> 
> Mon plus vieux PC collector date de 1998 et il fait encore tourner Windows XP très correctement.



C'est plus un problème de malfaçon par Nvidia quand même ... Sans ça ces Macs auraient duré plus longtemps.

Tout ce que je peux dire c'est que tous mes Macs (une vingtaine) jusqu'au plus vieux, le Mac Plus de 86, fonctionnent encore aujourd'hui ... Évidement j'ai du récemment faire changer la CM du MBP en 8600 mais prise sous garantie, et les autres sont d'origine. Il faut surtout en prendre et soin et bien les stocker.


----------



## CSP+ (1 Mars 2013)

Rizerfr a dit:


> Non mais faut arrêter les conneries, il a tenue 12 ans un PC vous pensez vraiment que cela va lui être utilise de prendre 8 Go de RAM ? C'est inutile


 
Je ne changerais ni la quantité de RAM ni le processeur et j'espère que d'ici avril 2014 le disque dur à 7 200t/min ou mieux le Fusion Drive ou SSD seront de série y compris sur le premier prix de l'iMac.


----------



## Alino06 (1 Mars 2013)

melaure a dit:


> C'est plus un problème de malfaçon par Nvidia quand même ... Sans ça ces Macs auraient duré plus longtemps.
> 
> Tout ce que je peux dire c'est que tous mes Macs (une vingtaine) jusqu'au plus vieux, le Mac Plus de 86, fonctionnent encore aujourd'hui ... Évidement j'ai du récemment faire changer la CM du MBP en 8600 mais prise sous garantie, et les autres sont d'origine. Il faut surtout en prendre et soin et bien les stocker.



Non il te dit que c'est caca, comme les iCrottes (ou les iBouses je sais plus), donc c'est caca point barre.


----------



## jpultra (1 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai un iMac depuis plus de 3 ans aujourd'hui, ouvert jour et nuit et pas de problèmes particuliers...
Ça fonctionne plutôt bien.
L'Apple Care est valable à mon avis pour un pépin matériel...
Le dépannage informatique offert dans le service d'Apple Care n'est pas indispensable pour celui qui possède un niveau suffisant de connaissances informatiques et surtout qui possède des sauvegardes !!


----------



## gmaa (1 Mars 2013)

jpultra a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un iMac depuis plus de 3 ans aujourd'hui, ouvert jour et nuit et pas de problèmes particuliers...
> Ça fonctionne plutôt bien.
> *L'Apple Care est valable à mon avis pour un pépin matériel...*
> Le dépannage informatique offert dans le service d'*Apple Care n'est pas indispensable pour celui qui possède un niveau suffisant de connaissances informatiques et surtout qui possède des sauvegardes !!*



AppleCare et pépin matériel : Oui.
AppleCare <--> connaissance informatiques...
Ce point n'apporte pas grand chose.
*Les sauvegardes, par contre, sont primordiales!*

Un petit conseil (vécu...) bien "analyser" pendant la durée de vie du contrat! Il arrive que les premiers signes de défaillance arrivent en fin de contrat... Ne pas les négliger! Après c'est trop tard!


----------



## Nicolarts (7 Mars 2013)

Mon iMac est 4 ans déjà et je n'ai jamais eu le problème sauf la chauffage mais il me faut juste de le gérer pour moins de chaud. Mais il n'est pas encore mort car je l'utilise encore d'aujourd'hui... 

Quand je travaillais le PC, il tombe VITE des problèmes après un année d'utilisation et il peut tomber en panne après 2 ans. Mon iMac vit encore alors je reste dans l'univers d'Apple... :love:


----------



## magoule (7 Mars 2013)

J'ai 2 iMacs 20 de 2006 qui viennent de lâcher, et pas moyen de réparer il n'y a plus de pièces...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2013)

Mon iMac de 2009 Intel Core 2 Duo 3.06 GHz à 4 ans
Mon Acer Aspire 7736Z Intel Pentium 2.1 GHz à également 4 ans 
Les deux avec 4 Go de ram.

Comme quoi *avec un peu de chance*, ces machines iront au-delà des 5 ans.
Durée de vie, que tous les D..l et autres IBM qu'on a eu en entreprise n'ont jamais atteint.


----------



## boninmi (7 Mars 2013)

CSP+ a dit:


> Mon PC actuel (un Packard Bell) a 12 ans d'utilisation quotidienne et n'est jamais tombé en panne. J'aimerais savoir si les Mac peuvent fonctionner quotidiennement autant d'années ?


La durée de vie de ton PC ne permet absolument pas de généraliser.
Répondre à la question de durée sur les Macs n'a guère plus de sens.
Tu te poses de mauvaises questions.
La durée d'un ordinateur dépend de nombreux facteurs
- la qualité des composants neufs (comme pour les bagnoles ou les machines à laver, on peut tomber sur une mauvaise série, PC ou Mac)
- l'entretien matériel et logiciel (mise à niveau matérielle et logicielle régulière, ...)
- les conditions d'utilisations (temps de fonctionnement, nombre d'utilisateurs, ...)
- le choix, à un moment donné, de réparer ou non
- le choix, à un moment donné, d'utiliser les logiciels les plus récents ou non (quels logiciels récents tournent encore confortablement sur ton PC ?)
- j'en oublie sûrement ...
Les PC étudiants que nous avions à l'université ne duraient guère que trois ans maxi. Les PC ou Mac utilisés par les enseignants ou les administratifs pouvaient tenir deux fois plus. J'ai eu un Mac Plus qui a duré 9 ans, j'aurais pu le faire durer plus en le réparant, idem pour un G3 que j'avais récupéré d'un copain, ... Mon iMac 20 pouces, début 2009, 2,66 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, marche bien (je touche du bois) et j'espère le conserver encore quelque temps. Donc, tu as conservé ton PC 12 ans parce que tu l'as bien entretenu à tous points de vue, et choisi de renouveler un écran HS. Si tu achètes un Mac, idem. Après, il ne s'agit que de questions de préférences personnelles au niveau matériel et logiciel, personne ne peut choisir à ta place, et il y a des kilomètres de discussions sur le sujet.


----------



## melaure (7 Mars 2013)

Mon Mac Plus de 1986 tourne comme une horloge.

Par contre si on faisait une moyenne de tous les PC et Mac ayant existé dans le monde, désolé mais avec le nombre pléthorique  de marques qui ont fait de la cochonnerie (tout le monde n'a pas été sérieux comme IBM, un ThinkPad c'est du béton  ), le PC serait distancé largement en longévité 

La moyenne d'âge de ma vingtaine de vieux Mac est largement au dessus des 12 ans


----------



## CSP+ (7 Mars 2013)

boninmi a dit:


> La durée de vie de ton PC ne permet absolument pas de généraliser.
> Répondre à la question de durée sur les Macs n'a guère plus de sens.
> Tu te poses de mauvaises questions.
> La durée d'un ordinateur dépend de nombreux facteurs
> ...


 

Tout le materiel de mon PC est d'origine.Je dois aussi préciser que l'année dernière, à cause d'un problème ATI2DRAG pendant les premières minutes d'utilisation le PC redemarrait tout seul ou alors se bloquait lorsque j'ouvrais Internet Explorer.J'ai réussi à réduire ce bug en désactivant une fonction de la carte graphique ce qui fait que maintenant ce problème n'apparait que très rarement.Internet Explorer ramait mais j'ai résolu ce probleme en désactivant le JavaScript et je le réactive lorsque j'en ai besoin sur certains sites.2-3 heures d'utilisation quotidienne.5 heures depuis quelques mois dont 7 le week-end.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h45 ----------

Je viens de lire la news sur ce site comme quoi des derniers iMacs sont aussi concernés par le probleme des traces fantomes sur l'écran comme sur les MacBook Pro Retina.J'espère que l'année prochaine les iMac n'auront plus ce probleme.J'ai un iPad2 et j'ai ces traces sur l'écran qui restent pendant quelques secondes mais ce n'est pas génant.Par contre sur un iMac sur un grand écran c'est abusé surtout pour le prix...


----------



## fousfous (7 Mars 2013)

Je n'ai pas ce problème sur un iMac 2011.


----------



## CSP+ (12 Mars 2013)

Curieux de voir si les nouveaux iMac tiennent quand il y a une canicule vu comment c'est fin.


----------



## melaure (12 Mars 2013)

CSP+ a dit:


> Curieux de voir si les nouveaux iMac tiennent quand il y a une canicule vu comment c'est fin.



Surtout avec la GTX680 à fond, je pense qu'il va y avoir du retour au SAV ...


----------



## YoMG_ (12 Mars 2013)

Bonjour, j'aimerai apporter ma pierre à l'édifice! 
En 2006 j'ai voulu m'acheter un ordinateur portable pour une utilisatoin média-jeux nomade. Je me suis d'abord tourné vers un Asus à la Fnac, qui m'a lâché au bout d'une semaine. Je l'ai alors remplacé pour le même prix par un vaio, un VGN FE pour les plux curieux. 

Il m'a accompagné jusqu'en 2010 quotidiennemnt avec une utilisation intensive, de jeux lourds notamment car sa carte graphique était vraiment bonne, et son écran sympa. Aujourd'hui en 2013 il ronronne toujours comme un charme sous XP (cependant le prix d'un anti-virus, le "e" qui fait des siennes et ses 60Go de DD l'ont transformés en lecteur vidéo). 

Je suis sur un MBP 13" depuis maintenant 2 ans, utilisé quotidiennement à la Fac, donc fontionne à longueur de journée pour de la bureautique, et parfois plus poussé pour quelques montages. Jamais aucun problèmes, il répond toujours au doigt et à l'oeil (un chargeur qui s'est soudainement arrêté de charger, remplacé gratuitement). 

Donc sur mes 3 machines personnelles, on pourrait établir une moyenne de 3 ans environ, mais elle serait totalement biaisé. Pour peu qu'on prenne le bon matériel et qu'on en prenne soin (avec un peu de chance aussi ) on peut emmener tous ces joujou longtemps avec nous, même des portables.


----------



## CSP+ (17 Mars 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Surtout avec la GTX680 à fond, je pense qu'il va y avoir du retour au SAV ...


 
On verra en été...


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Mars 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Surtout avec la GTX680 à fond, je pense qu'il va y avoir du retour au SAV ...



P'têt ben qu'oui ! P'têt ben qu'non !


----------



## CSP+ (17 Mars 2013)

D'ici avril 2014, pensez-vous qu'Apple modifiera la forme externe et interne de l'actuel nouveau iMac pour l'ameliorer?Et l'ajout de l'écran Retina?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2013)

CSP+ a dit:


> D'ici avril 2014, pensez-vous qu'Apple modifiera la forme externe et interne de l'actuel nouveau iMac pour l'ameliorer?Et l'ajout de l'écran Retina?



On cherche devin, qui pourrait nous en dire plus


----------



## CSP+ (17 Mars 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> On cherche devin, qui pourrait nous en dire plus


 
J'ai vu ici des messages de gens qui connaissent apparemment très bien Apple et conseillaient par exemple d'attendre juin prochain si on voulait acheter un Mac Book Pro Retina car un nouveau modèle sortirait.D'où ma question concernant un éventuel nouvel iMac.


----------



## boninmi (17 Mars 2013)

CSP+ a dit:


> D'ici avril 2014, pensez-vous qu'Apple modifiera la forme externe et interne de l'actuel nouveau iMac pour l'ameliorer?Et l'ajout de l'écran Retina?


Tente ta chance sur MacRumors


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Mars 2013)

CSP+ a dit:


> D'ici avril 2014, pensez-vous qu'Apple modifiera la forme externe et interne de l'actuel nouveau iMac pour l'ameliorer?Et l'ajout de l'écran Retina?




Apple ne change pas la mécanique de ses machines tous les 6 mois
Un écran Retina 27" ! Pour faire quoi exactement ! Déjà qu'il y a des problèmes avec les "petits" qu'en sera-t-il des grands si les défauts des écrans LG ne sont pas corrigés

Toutes ces spéculations sont du domaine de Madame Irma, à moins que ça ne soit de celui de Madame Soleil !


----------



## florian1003 (17 Mars 2013)

Autant les MacBook, il y a 95 % de chances que leur renouvellement se passe cet été (à l'occasion de la WWDC), autant les iMac, il y a 50 % de chances qu'ils soient renouvelés cet été et 50 % à l'automne. En tout cas, ils ne seront sûrement pas (95 % de chances) Retina cet année ! Les composants (aussi bien l'écran que les chipsets graphiques (quoi que)) ...

Donc patience et boule de cristal !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2013)

CSP+ a dit:


> J'ai vu ici des messages de gens qui connaissent apparemment très bien Apple et conseillaient par exemple d'attendre juin prochain si on voulait acheter un Mac Book Pro Retina car un nouveau modèle sortirait.D'où ma question concernant un éventuel nouvel iMac.



Très peu de gens, vont se hasarder à donner une date de sortie d'un nouveau modèle


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Mars 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Très peu de gens, vont se hasarder à donner une date de sortie d'un nouveau modèle




Je plussoie, j'abonde, et j'en rajoute 

Je sais qu'un jour, prochain ou lointain, Apple sortira peut-être une machine telle que je la rêve. Heureusement, je ne rêve pas que de cela


----------



## Mac*Gyver (17 Mars 2013)

je vais apporter ma pierre: mon macbook unibody late 2008 (4,5 ans) a ete mon premier mac et je m'en sers tous les jours et il est comme neuf (pourtant, il a quand meme vu de la route).

Faut dire que je l'ai upgradé d'un SSD de 250Gom,de 8Go de ram et d'un disque de 500Go a la place du superdrive (contre 160Go et 2Go de ram a l'origine) et il tourne sous Mountain Lion sans probleme.

Mais ce que je trouver important a dire, c'est que au-dela du matos en lui-meme qui tient super bien la route (j'en suis a mon 3eme PC du taff dans le meme intervalle) c'est surtout la liberté donnée a l'upgrade qui font que je peux encore m'en servir comme n'importe que; autre mac actuel.

Autant le disque dur que la ram se changent sans probleme avec acces direct (plus facilement que sur n'importe quel portable non-apple que j'ai connu), mais apparement ca change depuis un moment chez Apple.

Quand je voit les nouveau mac hors de prix avec memoire et SSD soudées :mouais: (et on parle de 64 ou 128Go pour les moins chers), ca fait reflechir ...

On sait deja que ce sont des machines qui ne se suffiront pas a elle meme (stockage externe a prevoir). 
Apres, leur duree de vie max, c;es un autre sujet et c'est surtout au cas par cas, certaisn modele ont ete bien designé et le vieillissement se fait doucement, d'autres (je pense aux imac et aux macbook air/retina) ont des contrainte qui font que ca peux chauffer donc viellir plus vite, et aussi qu'elle sont une misere a ouvrir pour changer un petit composant ce qui fait qu'elles seront rarement prises en charge a terme


----------



## xao85 (17 Mars 2013)

Il est clair que les nouvelles machines MacBook Pro Retina et toute la clique ne vont pas nous faire aussi longtemps. :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2013)

xao85 a dit:


> Il est clair que les nouvelles machines MacBook Pro Retina et toute la clique ne vont pas nous faire aussi longtemps. :mouais:



Qui dit ça ?
Simple supposition 

Pour la petite histoire, mon iMac (10.8.3) et mon Acer (Windows7) ont largement passé les 4 ans ... donc j'en déduis que j'ai touché le gros lot à vous lire


----------



## Mac*Gyver (18 Mars 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Qui dit ça ?



xao85


----------



## Sly54 (18 Mars 2013)

CSP+ a dit:


> J'ai vu ici des messages de gens qui connaissent apparemment très bien Apple et conseillaient par exemple d'attendre juin prochain si on voulait acheter un Mac Book Pro Retina car un nouveau modèle sortirait.D'où ma question concernant un éventuel nouvel iMac.


Parce que la sortie des nouveaux processeurs (Intel) est connue à l'avance.
Alors que toi tu parles de design dans ton post


CSP+ a dit:


> D'ici avril 2014, pensez-vous qu'Apple modifiera la *forme externe et interne* de l'actuel nouveau iMac pour l'ameliorer?Et l'ajout de l'écran *Retina*?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Mars 2013)

iMac 24" *mid-2007* sous ML ... usage journalier et jamais aucun souci ! ... Pas question d'en changer pour l'instant !


----------



## iluro_64 (18 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> iMac 24" *mid-2007* sous ML ... usage journalier et jamais aucun souci ! ... Pas question d'en changer pour l'instant !



Même motif, même punition pour mon iMac 20" 2008   (bis, ter  etc )


----------



## CSP+ (18 Mars 2013)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> je vais apporter ma pierre: mon macbook unibody late 2008 (4,5 ans) a ete mon premier mac et je m'en sers tous les jours et il est comme neuf (pourtant, il a quand meme vu de la route).
> 
> Faut dire que je l'ai upgradé d'un SSD de 250Gom,de 8Go de ram et d'un disque de 500Go a la place du superdrive (contre 160Go et 2Go de ram a l'origine) et il tourne sous Mountain Lion sans probleme.
> 
> ...


Ouais c'est ça qui m'inquiète vu comment c'est mince et clos.Lorsqu'il fera chaud je doute que ces misérables fentes suffiront et que le dernier iMac tiendra plus de cinq ans


----------



## NightWalker (19 Mars 2013)

Je pense que le cure d'amincissment des iMac alu est bénéfique.

Le problème d'une tour est comment faire circuler l'air efficacement. Or, vu l'intérieur, l'air va juste circuler sans réellement refroidir les composants (CPU, mémoire) et dd. Dans un MacPro, c'est différent, car à l'intérieur, l'air est "guidé" pour ciruler entre les composants. Ce qui permet de mieux refroidir les différents compartiments de la tour.

Dans le cas d'un iMac c'est encore différent, la proximité de la coque arrière en alu avec les composants facilite justement le transfert d'énergie entre l'intérieur est l'extérieur. Sachant qu'il y a plus de circulation d'air à l'éxtérieur, l'effect pompe à chaleur de l'intérieur vers l'extérieur sera d'autant plus efficace si la coque est encore plus proche des composants.
Bien sur que ce système de transfert ne suffit pas, la raison pour laquelle il y a toujours des ventillateurs à l'intérieur.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (19 Mars 2013)

mouias.. c'est un peu faible comme tentative d'explication.

Si tu consideres que l'imac s'est aminci parce que le le disque interne de 3.5 a ete remplacé par un de 2.5 (ce qui est le cas), ben la place gagné a etait faite sur les composants mais pas sur du supposée espace vide qu'il y avait avant.

Les macs precedents n'etaient pas pleins de vide inutilisé comme tu le suggeres.


----------



## NightWalker (19 Mars 2013)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> mouias.. c'est un peu faible comme tentative d'explication.
> 
> Si tu consideres que l'imac s'est aminci parce que le le disque interne de 3.5 a ete remplacé par un de 2.5 (ce qui est le cas), ben la place gagné a etait faite sur les composants mais pas sur du supposée espace vide qu'il y avait avant.
> 
> Les macs precedents n'etaient pas pleins de vide inutilisé comme tu le suggeres.



Je parles de l'épaisseur des Mac, ce qui n'a absolument rien avoir avec le vide ? Plus la coque est mince, plus la coque est proche des composants, plus le transfert thermique entre les composants et la coque est meulleir, plus la dissipation thermique est meilleure. C'est le principe même des radiateur. 
L'iMac ne s'est pas aminci parce que le dd 3.5 a été remplacé par un 2.5. C'est plutôt l'inverse. Pour le besoin d'amincissement, le disque dur 3.5 a été remplacé par 2.5.
Sachant qu'il y a de très forte chance que le dd sera remplacé par un SSD... donc...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (19 Mars 2013)

non mais il est plus mince parce qu'il ont viré, modifié (et re-arrangé en fonction) les composanst a l'interieur.
Le Disque dur est un exemple, le systeme donnant l'acces a la ram en est un autre (il a ete viré sur le 21).

Bref, pense pas que les imacs precedents etait pleins d'air (j'ai ouvert le mieux pour changer le DD, c'est plein comme un oeuf), ni que leurs agencement interieur ne permettait pas un refroidissement equivalent a l'actuel. C'est juste une "optimisation" du choix des composants qui fait la difference.


----------



## NightWalker (20 Mars 2013)

Moi aussi j'ai ouvert le mien, iMac 27" pour remplacer le dd par un 7200 tr. Il y avait plein d'air au niveau d'épaisseur à cause du lecteur optique. Maintenant qu'il n'y a plus de lecteur optique, qui était vraiment la contrainte principale de l'épaisseur des anciens iMac, Apple peut réorganiser et optimiser l'intérieur pour obtenir une machine plus mince.


----------



## sclicer (21 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> iMac 24" *mid-2007* sous ML ... usage journalier et jamais aucun souci ! ... Pas question d'en changer pour l'instant !



Ah tiens un collègue 
Au passage, j'hésite à passer sur ML avec cette même configuration. Avec les 4go de dam ça passe ? Pas trop bridé par rapport à SL par exemple ?


----------



## CSP+ (31 Mars 2013)

Il y a apparemment des problemes ou bugs à chaque mise à jour de Mac OS.Comme sur iOS il vaut donc mieux attendre plusieurs jours avant d'installer une mise à jour en cas où il y aurait des problemes alors que sur Windows XP on peut les installer sans crainte dès qu'elles sont disponibles :-/


----------



## hautelfe (13 Avril 2013)

6 ans de durée de vie pour les iMac ?
Je ne pensais pas que ce serait si court... 

J'utilise des Pc de sous marque à 300 et ils durent 9 ans à chaque fois.
(3 Pc)

La miniaturisation, c'est vraiment mauvais pour la durée de vie.
Rien ne vaut un gros boîtier de côté.

Je crois que je ne suis pas prêt de passer au Mac, moi, malgré mon ipad.


----------



## Sly54 (13 Avril 2013)

hautelfe a dit:


> 6 ans de durée de vie pour les iMac ?


Mais ça peut faire moins


----------



## jeremiecroupotin (13 Avril 2013)

Si tu as gardé ton ordinateur 12 ans, tu n'as sûrement pas besoin du monstre de calcul. En plus tu as un écran récent (remplacé l'année dernière). Donc je te conseille plutôt un Mac mini. C'est 2 fois moins cher qu'un iMac et c'est facile à remplacer.


----------



## Powerdom (13 Avril 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Mais ça peut faire moins



ou plus


----------



## grd13 (13 Avril 2013)

Personnellement j'ai un *Quadra 950 de 1992* qui fonctionne toujours sous système 8.6.
*Mon iMac actuel est de mai 2009* et fonctionne très bien. Je ne comprends pas que sur un forum consacré aux Macs on puisse déblatérer sur nos machines. _*Depuis quand un Mac ne dure en moyenne pas plus de 3 à 4 ans ?*_ Apple a la base de machine installée la plus importante au monde. *Des Macintosh 128 tournent toujours*. Alors les Macs sont obsolètes ?


----------



## superjoueur (13 Avril 2013)

Dans mon lycée il y a plein d'eMac qui ont soufflés leur 10 bougies et qui fonctionnent toujours très bien sous Mac OS X. La durée de vie d'un iMac est largement supérieure à 10 ans.


----------



## Sly54 (13 Avril 2013)

superjoueur a dit:


> La durée de vie d'un iMac est largement supérieure à 10 ans.


Quand il ne tombe pas en panne avant (cf ce post, durée de vie : 1 mois )

Il faudrait avoir les données des SAV et les compiler, modèle par modèle, ça serait très intéressant.


----------



## eolia71 (13 Avril 2013)

bonjour
moi j'ai acheté un mavbook air il y a 3 ans sur les conseils d'amis qui st fans de cette marque. J'ai investi en tt près de 2000 euros (mac +accessoirs)
Il m'a laché la semaine dernière: pb de ram couplée à la carte mère j'en ai pour 400 euros de réparation!!!!!!!!
Ce n'est pas normal!!!
j'ai un vieil acer de 6ans que j'ai payé deux fois moins cher et qui fonctionne tb!!!
Je ne sais pas où écrire pour demander une compensation


----------



## melaure (13 Avril 2013)

C'est clair je récupère du matos qui a dix ans ou plus pour la collec ou des écoles et ils fonctionnent donc ... après faire une moyenne c'est difficile ...


----------



## flotow (13 Avril 2013)

xao85 a dit:


> Il est clair que les nouvelles machines MacBook Pro Retina et toute la clique ne vont pas nous faire aussi longtemps. :mouais:


oh l'autre ! soit pas pessimiste


----------



## sylvain62000 (13 Avril 2013)

CSP+ a dit:


> Bonjour,Lorsque Microsoft cessera de publier les mises à jours de sécurité pour Windows XP en avril 2014 je passerai au Mac en achetant un iMac.Mon PC actuel (un Packard Bell) a 12 ans d'utilisation quotidienne et n'est jamais tombé en panne.Le moniteur Philips (170X5) que j'avais acheté en meme temps a par contre laché il y a un peu moins d'un mois. J'aimerais savoir si les Mac peuvent fonctionner quotidiennement autant d'années?Lorsque l'iMac n'est plus sous garantie est que l'écran par exemple tombe en panne, où pourrais-je le réparer et à quel prix?



Moi je suis sur Apple depuis 15 ans et jamais de panne matérielle a déplorer. Ma fille a mon vieil iMac tournesol qui a 10ans et jamais de pépin. Ma femme a un MacBook Air et moi un MacBook Pro retina et la encore aucun problème.


----------



## omni (13 Avril 2013)

Bon, alors juste pour apporter ma petite pierre : Macboock pro 15" de fin 2007, acheté sur le refurb, et que j'utilise comme outil de travail tous les jours (le week-end comme outil de loisir&#8230 = tourne sous SL nickel sans aucun souci (là tout à coup je croise les doigts&#8230.
Le pire : je regarde constamment les nouveaux modèles qui me narguent&#8230; Puis je me dit qu'il faut être raisonnable et que mon MBP tourne comme au premier jour : alors pourquoi le changer ? Juste pour être "moderne" = aucun intérêt !
Donc je le garde et finalement pour l'instant je ne regrette pas cet achat  (assez couteux à l'époque pour moi) qui a été mon premier matériel Apple et qui me donne satisfaction. J'ajoute qu'il est aussi réactif qu'au premier jour et que je l'éteins rarement.


----------



## Therom4 (14 Avril 2013)

Perso je me pose une question pour les nouveaux produit apple (macbook pro et imac).
Comment les nettoyer intérieurement  

J'ai un MacBook Pro de 2012 que j'ai acheté a sa sortie et au bout d'un ans je les nettoyé et la masse de poussiere qui y avais..


----------



## JLG47 (14 Avril 2013)

CSP+ a dit:


> Bonjour,Lorsque Microsoft cessera de publier les mises à jours de sécurité pour Windows XP en avril 2014 je passerai au Mac en achetant un iMac.Mon PC actuel (un Packard Bell) a 12 ans d'utilisation quotidienne et n'est jamais tombé en panne.Le moniteur Philips (170X5) que j'avais acheté en meme temps a par contre laché il y a un peu moins d'un mois. J'aimerais savoir si les Mac peuvent fonctionner quotidiennement autant d'années?Lorsque l'iMac n'est plus sous garantie est que l'écran par exemple tombe en panne, où pourrais-je le réparer et à quel prix?



D'expérience :
iBook G4 acheté en 2003, en fonctionnement permanent, réformé en 2011 pour cause de mauvaise connexion d'écran, le point faible de beaucoup de portables (il a été repris par un étudiant qui le branche sur un écran externe).

MacBook unibody 2008 toujours en service, en fonctionnement permanent.

Je travail sur Apple depuis les Apple II (1978) et il ne m'est JAMAIS arrivé de devoir remplacer un appareil Apple pour cause de panne, mais chaque fois pour monter en puissance. La plupart sont encore en service ici ou là, le problème étant souvent accessoire (où trouver aujourd'hui des disquettes?)

L'obsolescence programmée est une légende urbaine, et surtout un argument des vendeurs pour vendre plutôt que réparer.
Aucun industriel n'a davantage à se saborder en vendant un produit à durée de vie volontairement limitée (trop de risque de procès, surtout aux USA). 
L'origine de la légende vient des ampoules électriques dont le filament est d'autant plus fragile que le rendement est plus élevé. Les industriels ont donc défini une durée minimum théorique que la légende a transformée en durée maximum. La fameuse lampe qui fonctionne effectivement depuis un siècle consomme 100W et n'éclaire rien de plus qu'une bougie d'anniversaire. Personne n'en voudrait.


----------



## Powerdom (14 Avril 2013)

Therom4 a dit:


> Perso je me pose une question pour les nouveaux produit apple (macbook pro et imac).
> Comment les nettoyer intérieurement
> 
> J'ai un MacBook Pro de 2012 que j'ai acheté a sa sortie et au bout d'un ans je les nettoyé et la masse de poussiere qui y avais..




j'ai démonté il y a un mois mon PBG4 17 il y a un mois pour changer le lecteur DVD. l'intérieur était neuf. pas une once de poussière, dans une machine de 10 ans.

c'est l'environnement qui apporte la poussière pas l'appareil.


----------



## lechneric (14 Avril 2013)

iMac 27" de 2009, toujours en pleine forme et pourtant je l'éteins et rallume au mini 1x tous les jours
MacBook blanc 2006 pareil, pas un proute de travers 

Machines que je ne remplacerais pas, tant que l'iMac aura cette foutue dalle en verre  et que le lecteur de carte SD ne sera pas positionné a nouveau sur la tranche   (comme avant)

De plus la course à la puissance pour une machine personnelle m'a toujours fait marrer


----------



## Emmanuel94 (14 Avril 2013)

tu as toujours un % de machines défectueuses, le risque de mauvaises séries.

Pour en revenir à ta question mon imac de mi-2007 marche toujours parfaitement bien, il subira en 2013/2014 une cure d'amélioration avec le passage de 4GO à 6GO et un nouveau disque dur de  2TO.  C'est l'ordinateur familial qui gère notre bibliothèque I Tunes et permet aux enfants de surfer et de jouer de temps à autre.

Pour ce qui est des portables, le plus vieux est un MacBook Blanc de 2006 qui commence à broncher un peu mais qui fonctionne toujours très bien, ce sera la première machine a être remplacée (courant 2014 ou 2015).

A titre professionnel je suis passé d'un ancien MBA à un MBA 2012... là c'est du bonheur mais ce n'est pas totalement rationnel, je pouvais encore garder l'ancienne machine....


----------



## gege061 (14 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,
tres ancien urilisateur (mais les temps changent) j'ai à la maison un emac qui fonctionne encore parfaitement sous X.4 et un des premiers iMac 
PBs : pas de soucis


----------



## ValentinH (14 Avril 2013)

Il reste toujours un iMac G5 de 2004 chez moi, qui a beaucoup servi, et qui tourne toujours comme au premier jour.
Il est certe inutilisable dans de bonnes conditions (G5 à 1.6 et 512 mo de ram), mais il marche, et je n'ai jamais eu à faire une seule réparation dessus.

Pour le moment j'ai un iMac 21"5 qui date d'aout dernier je crois, et pour le moment, rien à signaler.

J'ai eu plusieurs fois quelques problèmes avec les petits produits Apple (iPod & iPhone), mais je n'ai jamais eu à envoyer un ordinateur Apple en garantie, et j'en ai pourtant eu 5.


----------



## Powerdom (14 Avril 2013)

gege061 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> tres ancien urilisateur (mais les temps changent) j'ai à la maison un emac qui fonctionne encore parfaitement sous X.4 et un des premiers iMac
> PBs : pas de soucis



Le emac, je me souviens bien de cet appareil qui doit commencer a se faire rare. enfin je me souviens surtout de son bruit...


----------



## CSP+ (14 Avril 2013)

jeremiecroupotin a dit:


> Si tu as gardé ton ordinateur 12 ans, tu n'as sûrement pas besoin du monstre de calcul. En plus tu as un écran récent (remplacé l'année dernière). Donc je te conseille plutôt un Mac mini. C'est 2 fois moins cher qu'un iMac et c'est facile à remplacer.


 
L'écran qui a remplacé l'ancien n'est pas un neuf car je l'ai récuperé d'un autre PC de la maison.C'est le HP f1523 qui est lui aussi ancien (il doit etre sorti à la meme période que mon Philips 170X5 qui a laché) meme s'il a été bien moins utilisé.En plus c'est un 15 pouces alors que mon Philips était un 17 pouces.Oui le Mac Mini coute 500 Euros moins cher que l'iMac mais il a deux fois moins de mémoire et pas de vraie carte graphique.Je me souviens qu'à l'époque j'avais dépensé un peu plus pour mon PC actuel pour qu'il puisse durer quelques années de plus et j'avais bien fait.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h41 ----------

Le gros probleme de l'iMac est si jamais l'écran tombe en panne lorsqu'on est plus sous garantie.On peut relier le nouvel iMac à un écran externe?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2013)

CSP+ a dit:


> Le gros probleme de l'iMac est si jamais l'écran tombe en panne lorsqu'on est plus sous garantie.On peut relier le nouvel iMac à un écran externe?



Ben vois-tu, en 2009 j'ai pris un iMac 24" pour avoir moins de câbles, moins d'appareils sur ou sous mon bureau. En pensant de la sorte *(si jamais l'écran tombe en panne)* on en reviendrait à la situation d'avant 2009.

Remarque que ma prochaine machine, risque bien d'être un Mac Pro, donc une machine sous le bureau, un écran sur le bureau, idem si mon choix se portait sur un Mac Mini. Tu me diras que les deux machines ne sont pas capables de faire les mêmes choses, ben si elle le sont avec un peu moins de mémoire, moins évolutive pour l'une, plus ou moins cher.

Donc si l'iMac de 2009 tient encore un an ou deux, je ne vois pas pourquoi je ne reprendrais pas un iMac 27" ou 21" survitaminé. 

Même un indécis peut prendre la décision qui s'impose.


----------



## xao85 (16 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> oh l'autre ! soit pas pessimiste



Je dis ça parceque pour changer la RAM ou de SSD ça va etre compliqué! 

Sinon Mon iMac 2009 tourne tjs comme au premier jour!  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Avril 2013)

Personnellement, si mon Imac 24" mid-2007 (qui fonctionne parfaitement pour l'instant !) devait tomber en carafe, mon choix se porterait sur un Mac Mini.

En effet, mon usage basique ne nécessite pas une formule 1 et j'ai déjà tous les accessoires nécessaires, y compris 2 écrans externes d'excellente qualité qui ne demandent qu'à reprendre du service !


----------



## NightWalker (17 Avril 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Personnellement, si mon Imac 24" mid-2007 (qui fonctionne parfaitement pour l'instant !) devait tomber en carafe, mon choix se porterait sur un Mac Mini.
> 
> En effet, mon usage basique ne nécessite pas une formule 1 et j'ai déjà tous les accessoires nécessaires, y compris 2 écrans externes d'excellente qualité qui ne demandent qu'à reprendre du service !



Idem... je commence d'ailleurs à regarder les écrans 27" pas trop cher mais de bonne qualité


----------



## CSP+ (7 Juin 2013)

Le disque dur du dernier iMac est un 5400 tr/min.Je suis allé voir le disque dur de mon PC actuel acheté en 2004 et c'est un...7200 tr/min.Apple ne me fera pas remplacer le disque dur de série à 5400tr/min par le Fusion Drive car ça coute 250 Euros alors qu'ils pouvaient mettre un disque dur à 7200 tr/min à la place.Déjà qu'en plus je compte prendre l'Apple Care car je suis persuadé que cet iMac est si fin qu'il ne tiendra pas beaucoup d'années à cause de la chaleur.Les misérables trous en bas de l'Imac sont insuffisants pour évacuer la chaleur des composants et de l'écran dans un espace si réduit.J'espère que d'ici avril 2014 le stockage de l'iMac sera au moins un disque dur à 7200tr/min.Si ce ne sera pas le cas, voit-on la différence entre un disque dur à 5400 tr/min et un à 7200 tr/min?


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Juin 2013)

CSP+ a dit:


> Le disque dur du dernier iMac est un 5400 tr/min.Je suis allé voir le disque dur de mon PC actuel acheté en 2004 et c'est un...7200 tr/min.Apple ne me fera pas remplacer le disque dur de série à 5400tr/min par le Fusion Drive car ça coute 250 Euros alors qu'ils pouvaient mettre un disque dur à 7200 tr/min à la place.Déjà qu'en plus je compte prendre l'Apple Care car je suis persuadé que cet iMac est si fin qu'il ne tiendra pas beaucoup d'années à cause de la chaleur.Les misérables trous en bas de l'Imac sont insuffisants pour évacuer la chaleur des composants et de l'écran dans un espace si réduit.J'espère que d'ici avril 2014 le stockage de l'iMac sera au moins un disque dur à 7200tr/min.Si ce ne sera pas le cas, voit-on la différence entre un disque dur à 5400 tr/min et un à 7200 tr/min?



Oui, l'on sent tout à fait la différence entre un disque "lent" à 5400 t/mn, et un disque "rapide" à 7200 t/mn.

Je ne pense pas qu'on retrouve un DDI à 7200 t/mn. Il y a au moins trois raisons à cela. La première est qu'Apple ne revient jamais en arrière (à de rares exceptions près) sur ses choix technologiques. La seconde est que pour avoir un disque de capacité importante, il faut passer en taille 3,5", ce qui n'est pas possible dans la nouvelle épaisseur de l'iMac 21,5". La troisième est qu'Apple cherche à mettre en place une solution combinant une petite capacité de SSD en combinaison avec une grosse capacité de DD, et que le résultat est tout à fait intéressant, supérieur à un disque à 7200 t/mn. Bien sûr, cela à un surcoût. La technologie SSD, est une technologie coûteuse. Ne perdons pas de vue qu'il s'agit de mémoire Flash, à semi-conducteurs, et que le prix au bit est très supérieur au prix du bit d'un disque dur classique, et le restera. Comme il est de moins en moins facile d'entrer dans un iMac, compte tenu du processus de fixation de la dalle de la dernière génération d'iMac, vouloir faire soi-même des transformations matérielles pour, par exemple, ajouter le SSD moins cher, et faire un Fusion Drive, suppose que l'on a atteint un "niveau de bricolage" équivalent à celui des techniciens agréés Apple.

Quant à la "chaleur", compte tenu de la façon dont c'est très habilement conçu, je ne bâtirai pas château en Espagne à propos de son inefficacité.


----------



## flotow (7 Juin 2013)

CSP+ a dit:


> Les misérables trous en bas de l'Imac sont insuffisants pour évacuer la chaleur des composants et de l'écran dans un espace si réduit.J'espère que d'ici avril 2014 le stockage de l'iMac sera au moins un disque dur à 7200tr/min.Si ce ne sera pas le cas, voit-on la différence entre un disque dur à 5400 tr/min et un à 7200 tr/min?



L'air est aspiré en bas et rejeté en haut. La chaleur monte 

Oui il y a une différence entre un 5400rpm et 7200rpm, mais plus le disque à un volume important avec un faible nombre de plateau, plus ça va vite (à l'extérieur).

Enfin, en utilisation standard pour le web etc. ça ne se voit pas trop. A la limite safari se lance plus vite


----------



## Powerdom (7 Juin 2013)

Je ne savais pas que un iMac chauffait. Sur le mien qui a 4 ans je n'ai jamais entendu les ventilateurs.


----------



## flotow (7 Juin 2013)

Tout dépend de ce que tu fais de ta machine 
Par exemple, en utilisation web, mon MBP 2011 est plus froid que mon MBP 2006. Par contre, il chauffe beaucoup plus quand je le solicite. Bon, j'ai aussi un Intel® Core&#8482; i7


----------



## melaure (7 Juin 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je ne savais pas que un iMac chauffait. Sur le mien qui a 4 ans je n'ai jamais entendu les ventilateurs.



Oui enfin des composants électronique qui ne chauffe pas, c'est dans la SF ... pas chez nous


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je ne savais pas que un iMac chauffait. Sur le mien qui a 4 ans je n'ai jamais entendu les ventilateurs.



Pose tes mains sur le mac et fait le tour avec, commence par le haut


----------



## Powerdom (8 Juin 2013)

Oui bon j'me comprends. 

au boulot j'ai un Pc qui chauffe, donc je compare avec mon iMac qui lui ne chauffe pas en comparaison.


----------



## boninmi (8 Juin 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je ne savais pas que un iMac chauffait. Sur le mien qui a 4 ans je n'ai jamais entendu les ventilateurs.


Euh ...

Une consultation chez ton ORL ?


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Juin 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Oui bon j'me comprends.
> 
> au boulot j'ai un Pc qui chauffe, donc je compare avec mon iMac qui lui ne chauffe pas en comparaison.



Si tu utilisais Handbrake pendant quelques heures de suite, je pense que tu l'entendrais. Ou, plus simplement, lorsque, à la suite d'une manipulation (quelconque) d'un grand nombre de fichiers le process mdsworker se met en route, là aussi tu l'entendrais.

Ou alors, tu as une machine parfaitement silencieuse dans un environnement toujours frais genre chambre froide, et parfaitement ventilé.


----------



## lulubravo (8 Juin 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Oui bon j'me comprends.
> 
> au boulot j'ai un Pc qui chauffe, donc je compare avec mon iMac qui lui ne chauffe pas en comparaison.



Tu utilises les mêmes applications au travail que chez toi ???

Après y a PC et PC .... 

Comparer un PC d'une valeur égale à son propre Imac est cohérent, si c'est pas le cas , ça l'est beaucoup moins ...


----------



## Powerdom (8 Juin 2013)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Si tu utilisais Handbrake pendant quelques heures de suite,



c'est une appli que j'utilise régulièrement. cela n'a jamais déclenché le moindre ventilateur.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h47 ----------




boninmi a dit:


> Euh ...
> 
> Une consultation chez ton ORL ?



ça va très bien de ce coté merci


----------



## subsole (8 Juin 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> c'est une appli que j'utilise régulièrement. cela n'a jamais déclenché le moindre ventilateur.



Les fans sont en panne.


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Juin 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> c'est une appli que j'utilise régulièrement. cela n'a jamais déclenché le moindre ventilateur.



Quel modèle d'iMac as-tu, avec quel processeur, quelle fréquence ?

Quand je fais tourner Handbrake, et que je vois que les deux processeurs du C2D sont utilisés à 100%, je ne suis pas tellement étonné, ni choqué. Il est vrai, aussi, que j'ai réglé l'activité des ventilateurs avec un seuil de démarrage un peu plus haut que le réglage standard.


----------



## CSP+ (8 Juin 2013)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Oui, l'on sent tout à fait la différence entre un disque "lent" à 5400 t/mn, et un disque "rapide" à 7200 t/mn.
> 
> Je ne pense pas qu'on retrouve un DDI à 7200 t/mn. Il y a au moins trois raisons à cela. La première est qu'Apple ne revient jamais en arrière (à de rares exceptions près) sur ses choix technologiques. *La seconde est que pour avoir un disque de capacité importante, il faut passer en taille 3,5", ce qui n'est pas possible dans la nouvelle épaisseur de l'iMac 21,5".* La troisième est qu'Apple cherche à mettre en place une solution combinant une petite capacité de SSD en combinaison avec une grosse capacité de DD, et que le résultat est tout à fait intéressant, supérieur à un disque à 7200 t/mn. Bien sûr, cela à un surcoût. La technologie SSD, est une technologie coûteuse. Ne perdons pas de vue qu'il s'agit de mémoire Flash, à semi-conducteurs, et que le prix au bit est très supérieur au prix du bit d'un disque dur classique, et le restera. Comme il est de moins en moins facile d'entrer dans un iMac, compte tenu du processus de fixation de la dalle de la dernière génération d'iMac, vouloir faire soi-même des transformations matérielles pour, par exemple, ajouter le SSD moins cher, et faire un Fusion Drive, suppose que l'on a atteint un "niveau de bricolage" équivalent à celui des techniciens agréés Apple.
> 
> Quant à la "chaleur", compte tenu de la façon dont c'est très habilement conçu, je ne bâtirai pas château en Espagne à propos de son inefficacité.


 Le disque dur de l'iMac est un 2,5"? Et il n'existe pas de disque dur de 1 To de 2,5"?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h02 ----------




Tucpasquic a dit:


> *L'air est aspiré en bas et rejeté en haut. La chaleur monte *
> 
> Oui il y a une différence entre un 5400rpm et 7200rpm, mais plus le disque à un volume important avec un faible nombre de plateau, plus ça va vite (à l'extérieur).
> 
> Enfin, en utilisation standard pour le web etc. ça ne se voit pas trop. A la limite safari se lance plus vite


Il n'y a pas de trous en haut de l'iMac je crois?


----------



## sofizabel (8 Juin 2013)

bonjour
mon expérience du Mac (je n'ai jamais touché un PC):
Mac Plus de 1988 récupéré soi-disant HS, en 1994. a duré jusqu'en 2003.
PowerMac 7600 et 9600 toujours opérationnels.
PowerBook G4 Alu 12''; idem
iMac G5 PPC: changement de carte-mère en 2006. depuis, ce Mac a tourné 50 à 60 heures par semaines.  elle a lâché récemment (on est loin des 35 heures !)


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Juin 2013)

CSP+ a dit:


> Le disque dur de l'iMac est un 2,5"? Et il n'existe pas de disque dur de 1 To de 2,5"?




Oui. *Pour vérifier voir ici (cliquer)*
Capacité 1 To,
Vitesse 5400 t/=mn
Option : Fusion Drive
Il y a pleins de renseignements utiles et intéressants dans les pages de l'Apple Store. Une vraie mine  

Si, si.
Taper < *disque dur 2,5" 1To* > dans la fenêtre d'un moteur de recherche

Mon iMac (vieil iMac de 2008, toujours vaillant) n'a pas de trou en haut, c'est exact. Mais, en haut, à l'arrière il y a une sorte d'ouïe sur toute la largeur de l'écran, où l'on peut parfaitement distinguer une succession d'évents, ou de fentes (au choix). C'est par là que l'air chaud est évacué. Par le haut


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2013)

iluro_64 a dit:


> en haut, à l'arrière il y a une sorte d'ouïe sur toute la largeur de l'écran, où l'on peut parfaitement distinguer une succession d'évents, ou de fentes (au choix). C'est par là que *l'air chaud est évacué*. _Par le haut_


C'est pratique pour réchauffer une pièce ... le tout sans bruit


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Juin 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> C'est pratique pour réchauffer une pièce ... le tout sans bruit



Et le pire, c'est l'été !


----------



## iluro_64 (9 Juin 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Et le pire, c'est l'été !



L'été ! L'été ? C'est quoi ça ?  Ça existe encore ce truc ?


----------



## CSP+ (9 Juin 2013)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Oui. *Pour vérifier voir ici (cliquer)*
> Capacité 1 To,
> Vitesse 5400 t/=mn
> Option : Fusion Drive
> ...


 

C'est pas précisé si le disque dur de l'iMac est un 2,5" ou 3,5".Et il existe bien des disques dur de 2,5" à 1To et à 7200 tr/min.Je crois qu'il n'y a pas de fentes en haut du dernier iMac.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h31 ----------



iluro_64 a dit:


> L'été ! L'été ? C'est quoi ça ? &#8230; Ça existe encore ce truc ?


Oui malheureusement, comme il y a quelques jours 
Le seul point positif se sont les femmes dehors


----------



## melaure (10 Juin 2013)

C'est pourtant pas difficile de le deviner. Plus personne n'utilise de 3"5 en 5400/tr comme DD principal dans une machine de bureau neuve !

De plus vu l'épaisseur du 21", tu ne caseras plus du 3"5 ...

Enfin il y a eu de nombreux tutoriels de démontage de cet iMac sur le net ... en commençant par ifixit ...


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Juin 2013)

melaure a dit:


> C'est pourtant pas difficile de le deviner. Plus personne n'utilise de 3"5 en 5400/tr comme DD principal dans une machine de bureau neuve !
> 
> *De plus vu l'épaisseur du 21", tu ne caseras plus du 3"5 ..*.
> 
> Enfin il y a eu de nombreux tutoriels de démontage de cet iMac sur le net ... en commençant par ifixit ...



Et voilà la bonne réponse !


----------



## CSP+ (10 Juin 2013)

melaure a dit:


> C'est pourtant pas difficile de le deviner. Plus personne n'utilise de 3&quot;5 en 5400/tr comme DD principal dans une machine de bureau neuve !
> 
> De plus vu l'épaisseur du 21&quot;, tu ne caseras plus du 3&quot;5 ...
> 
> Enfin il y a eu de nombreux tutoriels de démontage de cet iMac sur le net ... en commençant par ifixit ...


 
Les disques dur à 5400tr/min 2,5" sont-ils plus rapides que ceux de 3,5"?


----------



## melaure (10 Juin 2013)

CSP+ a dit:


> Les disques dur à 5400tr/min 2,5" sont-ils plus rapides que ceux de 3,5"?



C'est surement variable d'une marque à l'autre. Je te laisse chercher un peu. Mais par exemple je vois qu'un Caviar Green 3"5 de 1 To se fait battre par un Scorpio Blue de 500 Go ...


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Juin 2013)

C'est fou ce qu'on peut trouver comme réponses lorsque qu'on cherche un peu, que ce soit avec Google ou avec BING. On trouve tout pareil


----------



## NightWalker (10 Juin 2013)

CSP+ a dit:


> Les disques dur à 5400tr/min 2,5" sont-ils plus rapides que ceux de 3,5"?



Currieux... cette question me rappelle une autre "Quel est le plus lourd entre 1kg de fer et 1 kg de coton ?"

Je taquine hein


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Juin 2013)

NightWalker a dit:


> Currieux... cette question me rappelle une autre "Quel est le plus lourd entre 1kg de fer et 1 kg de coton ?"
> 
> Je taquine hein



Eh bien, je te pose la question:
Lâchés à 10 mètres au dessus du sol lequel, d'après toi, arrivera le premier en bas ?
(réfléchi bien !)


----------



## NightWalker (11 Juin 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Eh bien, je te pose la question:
> Lâchés à 10 mètres au dessus du sol lequel, d'après toi, arrivera le premier en bas ?
> (réfléchi bien !)



Tu n'a pas précisé la forme de chaque objet, l'endroit et les références à prendre en compte.
Ceci dit, la distance de 10 mètre ne suffira pas pour détecter la différence qui restera très infime. J'ai bien réfléchi ?


----------



## Bubblefreddo (11 Juin 2013)

NightWalker a dit:


> Tu n'a pas précisé la forme de chaque objet, l'endroit et les références à prendre en compte.
> Ceci dit, la distance de 10 mètre ne suffira pas pour détecter la différence qui restera très infime. J'ai bien réfléchi ?



Dans le vide c'est simple ! Si tu rajoutes une couche d'air, ca devient un peu plus complexe ! (j'ai bon ? )


----------



## Romuald (11 Juin 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Eh bien, je te pose la question:
> Lâchés à 10 mètres au dessus du sol lequel, d'après toi, arrivera le premier en bas ?
> (réfléchi bien !)


Histoire de revenir au sujet, quelle est la duré de vie d'un iMac placé en dessous de chaque ?


----------



## Bubblefreddo (11 Juin 2013)

de chaque quoi?


----------



## Romuald (11 Juin 2013)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> de chaque quoi?



Faut suivre :rateau:


NightWalker a dit:


> Currieux... cette question me rappelle une autre "Quel est le plus lourd entre 1kg de fer et 1 kg de coton ?"





pepeye66 a dit:


> Eh bien, je te pose la question:
> Lâchés à 10 mètres au dessus du sol lequel, d'après toi, arrivera le premier en bas ?


----------



## Bubblefreddo (11 Juin 2013)

Pas suivi, pas compris... fatigué... journée de m***e ...
Désolé !


----------



## melaure (12 Juin 2013)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Pas suivi, pas compris... fatigué... journée de m***e ...
> Désolé !



Apparement il a pris le plomb avant les plumes ... ou le fer avant le coton, il y a deux versions


----------



## goudwin (12 Juin 2013)

Personnellement j'ai un iMac 20 pouces datant de 2008 et il fonctionne encore très bien. Je n'ai jamais eu de "plantage" à proprement parlé, à part peut-être un bug de temps en temps qui m'oblige à le rallumer, sinon rien. Et il pourrait encore durer sans problème 2 ou 3 ans (voir plus), si je me décidais à passer sur Mountain Lion. Mais mes activités informatiques me contraigne à le changer.

Donc je pense qu'un Mac peut durer longtemps. Évidement, l'informatique aura toujours un éternel problème : les progrès sont tels qu'on peut considérer un produit obsolète au bout de 2 ans quasiment.


----------



## boninmi (12 Juin 2013)

goudwin a dit:


> Évidement, l'informatique aura toujours un éternel problème : les progrès sont tels qu'on peut considérer un produit obsolète au bout de 2 ans quasiment.


Les progrès, pas sûr . 
Les discours technico-commerciaux pour faire vendre du neuf, sûr .


----------



## goudwin (12 Juin 2013)

boninmi a dit:


> Les progrès, pas sûr .
> Les discours technico-commerciaux pour faire vendre du neuf, sûr .




Chuuuuuuut! Faut pas le dire! (même si je suis d'accord )


----------



## Charly06 (10 Mai 2021)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> 12 pour un imac je pense que ce sera difficile à atteindre


Le mien a 10 ans et tourne comme une horloge. Il est dépassé mais fait toujours le job à raison de 4 à 6 heures de fonctionnement par jour en moyenne (sans compter les mises en veille).
Je suis sûr qu’il pourrait aller plus loin.


----------

